# hitachi m12v and spiral upcut bit



## routerman1969 (Nov 14, 2004)

undefinedundefinedundefinedI finally got my m12v out of the box and into a table. I did some basic edge designs and did a couple of prototypes of some chair rail moulding. Everything seemed to be going great. I bought a 3/8" spiral upcut bit about 3 weeks ago at a woodworking show. It was from a Canadian company called Cutting Edge. I finally got around to using it tonight. I didnt want to stay inside the collet. It kept riding up. I havent had any problems with my other bits. Also, my Hitachi is not the standard 2 wrench system. It has the "new and improved" 1 wrench and a locking mechanism(BOOOOOO).My question is, has anybody had any problems with these bits or the Hitachi collets.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

routerman1969 said:


> undefinedundefinedundefinedI finally got my m12v out of the box and into a table. I did some basic edge designs and did a couple of prototypes of some chair rail moulding. Everything seemed to be going great. I bought a 3/8" spiral upcut bit about 3 weeks ago at a woodworking show. It was from a Canadian company called Cutting Edge. I finally got around to using it tonight. I didnt want to stay inside the collet. It kept riding up. I havent had any problems with my other bits. Also, my Hitachi is not the standard 2 wrench system. It has the "new and improved" 1 wrench and a locking mechanism(BOOOOOO).My question is, has anybody had any problems with these bits or the Hitachi collets.


#1 check the diameter of the new bit with a mic and see if its truly 1/2".
#2 I have the same router and love it. Take a 22 mm and 24 mm open end wrenches to a machine shop or a buddy with a Bridgeport and have him/them "thin" the ends up to about 1/2 of the stock wrench thickness, then you will be able to get back to the "two wrench system" again. This is what I did. Take the stamped wrench that came with the router and throw it out the back door of the shop as far as you can.
steveo


----------

